# Color Question



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

I have read through the threads on lemon ears and body patches. My question is about lemon on the head itself. Is that considered a negative or bad breeding? I am a novice here, trying to gain some information to help me in my puppy search. Thanks!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

For a pet lemon is not a problem, however, in exhibiting, lemon on the ears is acceptable but not desirable. In puppies sometimes the color grows off or fades and sometimes not.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

bonsmom said:


> I have read through the threads on lemon ears and body patches. My question is about lemon on the head itself. Is that considered a negative or *bad breeding*? I am a novice here, trying to gain some information to help me in my puppy search. Thanks!


It is not a sign of bad breeding. It is a "fault" and on the scale of faults I personally consider it a relatively minor one. No creature is perfect, even our beloved Maltese. For me this fault is not high on my list of concerns because I think it is really small in comparison to say an inappropriate temperment or poor structure, or a lack of pigment, or a bad tailset. 

Here it is addressed in the standard: _"Color, pure white. Light tan or lemon on the ears is permissible, but not desirable." _
Exhibitors/fanciers/breeders use the standard as a tool. But there are lots of interpretations as to which elements are most desirable to achieve. Keep in mind that the standard is not a written guarantee, but rather a template or a guideline of the "ideal." 

My Cadie has this fault. It is fading as she is moving through her adolescense toward adulthood, as it often does in puppies. My Cacia has an ice-white coat, but her mom had a lot of color until she was about 18 months old. By then the color in her coat had faded to pure white.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

In some dogs the color fades as they mature; in others it does not. If I was looking for a show dog that ultimately I wanted to add to my breeding program then coat color might be a factor in my decision if I felt that I already had some coat color and wanted to breed away from it. But then, in looking for something to show and add to a breeding program and needing/wanting some very specific traits I would be waiting until a dog/bitch was well over 6 months old before making any decisions. If I were looking for a pet color would not be one of the deciding factors at the top of my list. I've seen puppies with lots of coat color fade out to pure white and I've seen some with some coat color never fade. If pure white is a "must have" trait for you then I would suggest purchasing a young adult rather than a puppy.

MaryH


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

If it were my pet, I would not care but if it were for show, I may think about it......I think it is what you can live with......as Carina said, I would take it anyday over other faults in the pup.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you ladies.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree with everyone else, Cee Cees mom said it just right


> I would take it anyday over other faults in the pup.


 Next to poor bellas serious heart problems floees lemon markings are nothing


----------

